# ATA Show New Products



## Bstronger (Dec 30, 2018)

Im tuned in to see what people post!


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

will defiantly be watching. Look to find a new release.


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

Sub’d 

Curious to see what sight builders come out with in response to Garmin.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

If you have facebook a lot of new releases have been posted already


----------



## AttackMode (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm hoping to see some new range-finding bow sights or at least a revision to the Burris Oracle to fix the pin brightness issue that so many seem to complain about. If not for that single issue I'd probably have one already.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Been looking for this thread too


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Omg, my dad goes every freaking year because he works at Trailcampro.com for hunting cameras and he doesn't really go look at all the archery stuff. This year he is taking his grandson instead of me. I feel totally not loved at all.


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

Always a great thread each year


----------



## pmanning (Jan 3, 2020)

Looking forward to see what all hits the market.


----------



## Bassattackr (Oct 23, 2009)

Will HHA make a 2 pin post sight this year??


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

ParkerBow said:


> If you have facebook a lot of new releases have been posted already


Where?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

TRU Ball / AXCEL has released a lot of new products and even has a catalog out. They just didn't say anything about their new stabilizer.
B3 has posted some photos of their new line-up. I believe they have a new release called the ghost (don't quote me on the name)


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Padgett said:


> Omg, my dad goes every freaking year because he works at Trailcampro.com for hunting cameras and he doesn't really go look at all the archery stuff. This year he is taking his grandson instead of me. I feel totally not loved at all.


I was my parents only child. I don't exist anymore. Get used to it. LOL


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

ParkerBow said:


> If you have facebook a lot of new releases have been posted already



I searched didn't find much of anything.?


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

bardman said:


> I was my parents only child. I don't exist anymore. Get used to it. LOL


Yep. Sad but true.


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

3 grandsons win every time.


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

Following


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Following as well.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

B3 archery has a new sight called the Exact. 4 pin hunting sight that looks pretty good. Swhacker has a new broadhead that all the Swhacker fan will love.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Lurking as well


----------



## froo1173 (May 3, 2009)

Watching.


----------



## xFREDx (Jul 18, 2016)

tagged,i kno B3 has release a few new releases and a new sight.


----------



## TxAg2005 (Dec 11, 2019)

following


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Stuff will start leaking tomorrow i imagine. As we get more and more booths set up and complete, things will start leaking.


----------



## DesertDuck (Dec 27, 2019)

following


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

You mean AT doesn't have a mole in there? WTH


----------



## Success17 (Dec 17, 2019)

I’m curious to see what lone wolf custom gear comes out with and if lone wolf has anything new


----------



## DubDaddy86 (Jul 17, 2013)

Following


----------



## RazorbackAO (Oct 26, 2010)

Following. Hoping to see some new sights.... Does QAD have a patent on the integrate rest platform or can others possibly build off the idea?


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Victory has a new VAP arrow called the SS. It's a little heavier than the original VAP because it has steel woven into it like the Xtorsion. Not sure on GPI for each spine.

CX has a new micro diameter shaft called the Triad, similar to the Red SD with the tri spine tech. They will be offered in 3 sizes instead of just 2. 9.2 gpi 400, 10.1 gpi 350 and 10.9 gpi 300.

Not a fan of micro shafts but it looks like these will be good options for those that are.


----------



## Browntown (Oct 27, 2018)

Tag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowstretch (Dec 26, 2008)

Tagged


----------



## _PR_ (Dec 27, 2019)

Can't wait to see some of this. Going to lurk in the shadows, don't mind me.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Success17 said:


> I’m curious to see what lone wolf custom gear comes out with and if lone wolf has anything new


See their new camera arm? I heard double step sticks also..


----------



## Geronimo95 (Dec 21, 2019)

Subscribed...


----------



## ILOutdoorsman (Dec 21, 2019)

Subscribe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Tag


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> Sub’d
> 
> Curious to see what sight builders come out with in response to Garmin.


Me too. Hope something really awesome comes out & *I'm forced to sell my Garmin Xero to buy the new toy!*


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Might be sporting a new arrow with a SS insert/outsert. Should be a good way to get the weight up to around 475-500 grains pretty quick.


----------



## wilhelm4737 (Nov 30, 2019)

Following this!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

Waiting.


----------



## swgabh (Dec 25, 2019)

following


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

enkriss said:


> See their new camera arm? I heard double step sticks also..


I’m really interested in the camera arm. But I’m guessing expensive af since that’s kinda their thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Tagged


----------



## Tombo (Nov 4, 2003)

Should be a new vise from OMP. I’m excited to see it!


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Glory nock has a new tool-less nock that looks very nice. Scent Lok as a new Heated Vest.


----------



## Bphilli (Jan 17, 2019)

following :thumbs_up


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Just show me the new hunting clothes and Treestands.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> Just show me the new hunting clothes and Treestands.


Scent Lok has a ton of new clothes I just forget what the new line up is called. Treestand prices are getting out of hand


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

ParkerBow said:


> AntlerInsane83 said:
> 
> 
> > Just show me the new hunting clothes and Treestands.
> ...


We are starting to approach $1000 or more for a hunting clothing outfit “system” a hunting tree stand and stick “system” and 2000 plus for a bow and accessories.


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE (Oct 20, 2010)

I went in 2017! it was pretty cool to walk through and see all the new gear and the people in the industry.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

conservewild said:


> We are starting to approach $1000 or more for a hunting clothing outfit “system” a hunting tree stand and stick “system” and 2000 plus for a bow and accessories.


Nothing compared to other hobbies that I do. Snowmobiling, golfing, BIG time cash. Some of the other hobbies i used to be into like boating, LOL...I swore I'd never buy another boat, and then I bought a house on a lake! KILLING ME, 5 boats later! *Bottom line, if we want awesome new innovative stuff, then we have to pay people to think it up, engineer it, manufacture it, market it, oh the list is long of humans with their hands in the cookie jar of fun! *


----------



## Swpamuskyhunter (Feb 6, 2018)

Tagged


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Kevin2 said:


> Nothing compared to other hobbies that I do. Snowmobiling, golfing, BIG time cash. Some of the other hobbies i used to be into like boating, LOL...I swore I'd never buy another boat, and then I bought a house on a lake! KILLING ME, 5 boats later! *Bottom line, if we want awesome new innovative stuff, then we have to pay people to think it up, engineer it, manufacture it, market it, oh the list is long of humans with their hands in the cookie jar of fun! *


I get what you are saying, but no groundbreaking tech in tree stands and clothing. It really is all of our own fault, Sitka used to be priced 2-3x higher than competition. Competition sees people are paying top dollar for clothing, now every clothing company charges more because us morons are buying it. I am one of these morons.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

conservewild said:


> We are starting to approach $1000 or more for a hunting clothing outfit “system” a hunting tree stand and stick “system” and 2000 plus for a bow and accessories.


I don’t disagree and I won’t pay those prices. There’s too many other good companies making clothes and stands for a reasonable price. I just like to look and see. In fact I swore off buying anymore clothes.


----------



## BW321 (Feb 3, 2014)

Following


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

I agree, Sitka is a bunch of cash. Although, I have bought innovative clothing in recent years that is light years better then the stuff I used 15-45 years ago, way better. I try to find that stuff on sale at years end! Either way, I'll pay for it if it is better.


zekezoe said:


> I get what you are saying, but no groundbreaking tech in tree stands and clothing. It really is all of our own fault, Sitka used to be priced 2-3x higher than competition. Competition sees people are paying top dollar for clothing, now every clothing company charges more because us morons are buying it. I am one of these morons.


----------



## bbank3208 (Oct 17, 2017)

Success17 said:


> I’m curious to see what lone wolf custom gear comes out with and if lone wolf has anything new


Camera arm and Dual step sticks from what they have leaked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

tagged


----------



## Peedy Wheels (Jan 16, 2016)

Bassattackr said:


> Will HHA make a 2 pin post sight this year??


I was told newly designed 4 pin scope.


----------



## Nate0311 (Jan 8, 2020)

Following


----------



## KamoKid14 (Aug 20, 2015)

Apparently Elite has a new bow they are debuting tomorrow. I’m going to guess a budget friendly bow


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

KamoKid14 said:


> Apparently Elite has a new bow they are debuting tomorrow. I’m going to guess a budget friendly bow


----------



## djohnston (Jan 8, 2020)

Can't wait to see what new products are available for 2020!


----------



## mitchsto17 (Jan 17, 2019)

There is a silhouette of the bow on elites Instagram. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

mitchsto17 said:


> There is a silhouette of the bow on elites Instagram.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cgw05 (Dec 31, 2019)

Following


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

That_TN_Guy said:


>


It’s the new nock on bow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

enkriss said:


> See their new camera arm? I heard double step sticks also..


saw their teasers for both on FB, camera arm looks legit! The double steps look a little narrow IMO, but i'm not a dedicated, discriminating run'n gunner either tho.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

That_TN_Guy said:


>


Looks like a Vertix


----------



## H80Hunter (Jan 23, 2016)

Following as well.

Also, (without mentioning any brands) -- knowing what I know now -- If I had the choice of hunting in $1000 clothes with a cheap bow or hunting with $1000 bow in cheap clothes, I'd take the expensive clothes every time now. When I was younger I'd have said the bow.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

B3 has a crazy 3inch broadhead. 2020 will be my year not to judge


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

ParkerBow said:


> B3 has a crazy 3inch broadhead. 2020 will be my year not to judge


called the 4X4 4 inch diameter 4 blade like the gobbler guillotine only a mech?


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

The broadhead I was talking about is called the MEG. Over 3" cutting surface available in 125grn only


----------



## swgabh (Dec 25, 2019)

H80Hunter said:


> Following as well.
> 
> Also, (without mentioning any brands) -- knowing what I know now -- If I had the choice of hunting in $1000 clothes with a cheap bow or hunting with $1000 bow in cheap clothes, I'd take the expensive clothes every time now. When I was younger I'd have said the bow.


I have to agree with you. It seems the older I get the colder it gets in a stand, and the longer it takes me to warm back up.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Instead of buying $1000.00 worth of clothes invest in some type of body suit. I have the one from Arctic shield cost me $300.00 and it's amazing for when the temps drop.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

ParkerBow said:


> Instead of buying $1000.00 worth of clothes invest in some type of body suit. I have the one from Arctic shield cost me $300.00 and it's amazing for when the temps drop.


I have 2 now, a mid weight body suit that I got this year that is awesome, and I have my WarmBag WHICH is also amazing. Staying warm is so important, even more so now that I'm getting old.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

KamoKid14 said:


> Apparently Elite has a new bow they are debuting tomorrow. I’m going to guess a budget friendly bow


If it’s a 34-35” model of the Kure I might be angry.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Q2DEATH said:


> If it’s a 34-35” model of the Kure I might be angry.


It’s got a yoke. Probably a hybrid cam price point bow.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

Q2DEATH said:


> If it’s a 34-35” model of the Kure I might be angry.


It's not. They tagged it as shootability for everybody. The pic is a hybrid, or maybe dual cam bow with yokes. Probably an ultra adjustable budget bow.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> saw their teasers for both on FB, camera arm looks legit! The double steps look a little narrow IMO, but i'm not a dedicated, discriminating run'n gunner either tho.


Are the double steps still on FB? I'm not seeing them


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

chenashot said:


> It's not. They tagged it as shootability for everybody. The pic is a hybrid, or maybe dual cam bow with yokes. Probably an ultra adjustable budget bow.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


You’re right, I didn’t see the pic. That’s ok with me then.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

just arrived in town where is the party tonight?


----------



## Bassattackr (Oct 23, 2009)

Peedy Wheels said:


> I was told newly designed 4 pin scope.


If no 2 pin for HHA, I'll probably get a Spot Hogg Fast Eddie 2 pin then.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Q2DEATH said:


> If it’s a 34-35” model of the Kure I might be angry.


It's called the Ember. Specs: 31 ¼” axle-to-axle, with a 6 ¼” brace height, draw lengths from 15” – 29” and a draw weight range from 10 – 60 pounds. At 29” and 60-pounds, speeds of 310 fps.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> saw their teasers for both on FB, camera arm looks legit! The double steps look a little narrow IMO, but i'm not a dedicated, discriminating run'n gunner either tho.


Problem with the arm other than what I assume the price will be is how heavy of a camera will it hold?



H80Hunter said:


> Following as well.
> 
> Also, (without mentioning any brands) -- knowing what I know now -- If I had the choice of hunting in $1000 clothes with a cheap bow or hunting with $1000 bow in cheap clothes, I'd take the expensive clothes every time now. When I was younger I'd have said the bow.


Spot on here


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

We are happy to be here this year. Just a huge show and cant wait to start meeting everyone! Shaking hands and telling stories!

Booth #244! Way in the back!


----------



## Jengebretson (Jan 5, 2020)

Sub’d


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

MNarrow said:


> Are the double steps still on FB? I'm not seeing them


----------



## texasfloors (Dec 23, 2006)

Subscribed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

Anyone have a friend there? Hat I want and was wondering if I sent someone money they could pick it up for me. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

Tagged


----------



## Ophidian (Feb 12, 2018)

Bassattackr said:


> Peedy Wheels said:
> 
> 
> > I was told newly designed 4 pin scope.
> ...


I am really looking forward to another site co making a double pin slider.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> View attachment 7038059
> 
> View attachment 7038063


If those bolts are to be the standoffs, that's a bit close to the tree for me.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

G5 has a larger deadmeat broadhead (I am a rage fan but looks solid and with a 2in opening even if it suffers from the same issue as the original and doesn’t open all the way on contact it should be good)

First Lite has their new gear out. Nothing crazy but some nice additions and changes. Wasn’t expecting a lot out of them this year as they had so many additions last year.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

Outsider said:


> View attachment 7037605


Here is a good example of "reinventing the wheel." This feature was available in the early to mid 90's from a Bow Company called Oregon. Ironically, they were bought out by what is now Bowtech.


----------



## KRW (Oct 30, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

frog gigger said:


> If those bolts are to be the standoffs, that's a bit close to the tree for me.


Looks like they have a new small 5lb stand also.


----------



## Willyboys (Feb 12, 2010)

Following.


----------



## woodman22 (Jan 3, 2020)

following


----------



## jarratt (Jul 12, 2017)

Lca has their 2020 items listed on their website have to say I'm disappointed in what they have come out with.


----------



## usmc2220 (Sep 28, 2010)

In for info


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

jarratt said:


> Lca has their 2020 items listed on their website have to say I'm disappointed in what they have come out with.


There will be more...


----------



## ganderss2424 (Dec 30, 2016)

Sub


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

It’s probably gonna be $200 or more without a fluid head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r.phillips (Jun 20, 2015)

Following

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahkhira (Aug 26, 2019)

Following.


----------



## aarontriton (Nov 12, 2012)

Following 

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## favoriteflannel (Apr 21, 2019)

Looking forward to updates


----------



## Lucass111 (Jan 7, 2020)

Sub

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

$600 arrow saw from LCA!!


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AaobpcX_An0&feature=youtu.be


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twayne (Jan 10, 2015)

tethrd released the Phantom saddle: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg2VgvBut0U


----------



## rswett (Jun 11, 2018)

PSE just released their Warhead Crossbow (400 FPS, 7.6 lbs). No idea of the cost


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AaobpcX_An0&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That camera arm is intriguing but i'm scared to know what kinda price tag it will garner.


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

MNarrow said:


> $600 arrow saw from LCA!!


Looks awesome. But $$$$$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> That camera arm is intriguing but i'm scared to know what kinda price tag it will garner.


Haha I thought it’d be bad but when they didn’t mention price in the video that confirmed it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> Looks awesome. But $$$$$
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they make nice stuff, but it is grossly over-priced. GROSSLY.


----------



## Jbuff1108 (Apr 12, 2018)

Following


----------



## Jbuff1108 (Apr 12, 2018)

twayne said:


> tethrd released the Phantom saddle: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg2VgvBut0U


Excited about this


----------



## Jbuff1108 (Apr 12, 2018)

Shooter Mike said:


> they make nice stuff, but it is grossly over-priced. GROSSLY.


Very nice stuff!


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Kevin2 said:


> Nothing compared to other hobbies that I do. Snowmobiling, golfing, BIG time cash. Some of the other hobbies i used to be into like boating, LOL...I swore I'd never buy another boat, and then I bought a house on a lake! KILLING ME, 5 boats later! *Bottom line, if we want awesome new innovative stuff, then we have to pay people to think it up, engineer it, manufacture it, market it, oh the list is long of humans with their hands in the cookie jar of fun! *


No Shmidt, buy yourself a new boat and just start tossing your money into it while it sits in the driveway. Just my 2 locators that sit in front of me are $5K. Dang. and you don't even have an Ethernet hub or Nmea 2000 network yet. I think archery is a cheaper sport, but I love it.
Ches.


----------



## bechtd57 (Oct 28, 2008)

Following


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

some of the products I saw so far. 

Morrell has a new high roller target. 
First lite has a new Ash Grey color that is pretty cool. 
Tethrd Phantom Saddle. 
Swhacker has a new Levi Morgan Broadhead. 125gr 2.5 cutting diameter
Primos has a ton of new items. www.primos.com/new-products
Axcel Tru BAll has a new stabilizer that sounds very interesting for the target shooter. Can't see it helping that much for us hunters
PSE has a new nock on bow that they just released


----------



## Mdawgpound91 (Aug 24, 2019)

Nock On PSE released!


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

can we get an update on Garmin and any changes to A1i or new model ? please and thank you


----------



## Jbuff1108 (Apr 12, 2018)

Kevin2 said:


> I agree, Sitka is a bunch of cash. Although, I have bought innovative clothing in recent years that is light years better then the stuff I used 15-45 years ago, way better. I try to find that stuff on sale at years end! Either way, I'll pay for it if it is better.


Sitka is worth the money!


----------



## Jbuff1108 (Apr 12, 2018)

Mdawgpound91 said:


> Nock On PSE released!


Hope is Good!


----------



## Jbuff1108 (Apr 12, 2018)

MNarrow said:


> $600 arrow saw from LCA!!


$$$


----------



## sjj1856 (Sep 23, 2014)

Is there going to be sticky posts for the ATA this year? Usually they are up and running with pics and videos and a discussion thread as well.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

sjj1856 said:


> Is there going to be sticky posts for the ATA this year? Usually they are up and running with pics and videos and a discussion thread as well.


Ya, I'm not sure why there isn't a sticky for the ATA. Maybe one of the biggest "archery events" of the year. Seems like a mistep. Can we get a sticky mods?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

conservewild said:


> We are starting to approach $1000 or more for a hunting clothing outfit “system” a hunting tree stand and stick “system” and 2000 plus for a bow and accessories.


You don’t need either to kill a bunch of critters. It’s completely a choice and it gives no obvious advantage... luxury items.

Hunting and fishing is all I have ever done for recreation, so I don’t mind spending the money, justifiable costs for me, but I did just fine without it and lots of other people did too.

You can hunt just as effectively on a budget.

Most of it is just added onto throughout the years too. If you buy good accessories for your bow, you can take them off and put them on your next one... the clothes last too (I would imagine they really last tree stand hunting)

Now it gets cheaper unless you just start fresh every year.

Fishing is worse, I have a ceiling full of rod racks, and most of the rods are 4-600 bucks each, the reels aren’t cheap either... they last though, and have warranties. Again, I could get by a lot cheaper, but I like using good equipment, and that’s what I do for recreation. (And work)


----------



## Deer777 (Aug 4, 2013)

tag


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

Go on ATA Facebook page. All kinds of videos already. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

MNarrow said:


> $600 arrow saw from LCA!!


sounds like a perfect saw for the bishop arrows


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

In for any new arrows that may surface at the ata.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Rev44 said:


> Go on ATA Facebook page. All kinds of videos already.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


No FB here. Miss the old sticky threads...


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Iron Will Fans will like the new broadhead.


----------



## H80Hunter (Jan 23, 2016)

Still trying to find any Sitka stuff...


----------



## Ophidian (Feb 12, 2018)

ParkerBow said:


> Iron Will Fans will like the new broadhead.


I’m 100% throwing money at either the 125 or 100gr heads 

Now I just need to cross my fingers for a new double pin slider. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

H80Hunter said:


> Still trying to find any Sitka stuff...


Well, it is camo so .... 

[emoji23]


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

ParkerBow said:


> Iron Will Fans will like the new broadhead.


thats great news ..as I consider them working archery art love A2 tool steel..very interested to see


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

bigbucks170 said:


> thats great news ..as I consider them working archery art love A2 tool steel..very interested to see


They are up on the iron will website


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

H80Hunter said:


> Still trying to find any Sitka stuff...


Me and you both. 

Shooter Mike that is funny. LOL


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

H80Hunter said:


> Still trying to find any Sitka stuff...


Same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

for you guys looking at warm hunting clothes - have you checked out the shiver shield stuff? The stuff is the real deal and you wont have $1000 in hunting clothes. Just you tube shiver shield and I think that will show you how amazing the stuff is.http://www.shivershield.com


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

enkriss said:


> They are up on the iron will website


those are wicked! they will have the #1 spot in my compound quiver. these are going to be a hit


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

shoot2thrill25, that is a cleaver camera arm. I might be into getting back into filming my own stuff on mobil set ups with that. Nice find...


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

mathews goat said:


> for you guys looking at warm hunting clothes - have you checked out the shiver shield stuff? The stuff is the real deal and you wont have $1000 in hunting clothes. Just you tube shiver shield and I think that will show you how amazing the stuff is.http://www.shivershield.com


I'm not sure what they'll have new at the ATA show, but this video is pretty convincing! WOrth a look for those trying to stay warm!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

H80Hunter said:


> Still trying to find any Sitka stuff...


Not sure Sitka is there. They do more shot show/Safari club/sheep shows


----------



## CO shootin (Jul 3, 2016)

https://youtu.be/ihH_mUBYIic


// Features & Specifications //

30% Wider for Maximum Blood Trails

2 1/8” Total Cut (1 3/8” Main Blade and 3/4” Bleeder Blade)

.062” Thick Main Blades Stand Strong on Tough Impacts

Strong Grade 5 Titanium and Hardened Stainless Steel Ferrules Keep Momentum Driving Through the Target

Lifetime Warranty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Is it just me or everyone at the ATA show wear a vest. Is this some kind of ATA fashion thing?


----------



## CO shootin (Jul 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CO shootin (Jul 3, 2016)

Welcome to shootability for all. Ember provides a shooting experience that's second to none, without sacrifice, for draw lengths 15" - 29" and draw weights spanning 10-60 lbs. Leading edge fit and finish are what you've come to expect from Elite, and Ember delivers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CO shootin (Jul 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Here is the jackpot facebook Archery Trade Association - ATA video link! 

https://www.facebook.com/pg/ArcheryTradeAssociation/videos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## CO shootin (Jul 3, 2016)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CO shootin (Jul 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CO shootin (Jul 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CO shootin (Jul 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CO shootin (Jul 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

4IDARCHER said:


> Not sure Sitka is there. They do more shot show/Safari club/sheep shows


They are there every year.


----------



## scottcarmine (Jul 8, 2018)

Cannot wait to see what people do.


----------



## CO shootin (Jul 3, 2016)

New for 2020 ~ Premier Plus Stabilizer with Countervail 
The success of the Premier Plus stabilizer has been undeniable, and now we've added a layer of proprietary countervail material right into the carbon bar. Countervail dampens recoil and offers a more smooth and quiet shot. The new durable silk screened graphics are available in white, gray or black!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CO shootin (Jul 3, 2016)

New for 2020 ~ The Competitor Stabilizer
Tournament grade performance at an affordable price with new durable silk-screened graphics! The internal Damper smooths out any vibration, while the independent weight system allows for customized balance and the perfect length to weight ratio!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Crossbow lovers will enjoy this...


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

LetThemGrow said:


> No FB here. Miss the old sticky threads...


There are ATA video and discussion stickys at the top of this page. No FB here either, so that's my go-to as well.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

hdrking2003 said:


> There are ATA video and discussion stickys at the top of this page. No FB here either, so that's my go-to as well.


No videos up here on our ATA video thread, apparently there are no outside videos allowed on day one! Easy to sign up for facebook though...


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

What are the qualifications for being allowed to attend the ATA? 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Kevin2 said:


> No videos up here on our ATA video thread, apparently there are no outside videos allowed on day one! Easy to sign up for facebook though...


Thanks Kev, but not even the ATA show is worth me signing up for that crap. Lol.

No offense to those who participate, just not my jam.


----------



## DeanRM (Mar 13, 2007)

hdrking2003 said:


> Thanks Kev, but not even the ATA show is worth me signing up for that crap. Lol.
> 
> No offense to those who participate, just not my jam.


I second that...that's something my 12 year old daughter uses!!!


----------



## rswett (Jun 11, 2018)

Gene94 said:


> What are the qualifications for being allowed to attend the ATA?
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


You need to be a Manufacturer or Seller of bows/bow-related items for either Hunting/Target. You can be invited as a special guest but you need to have some pretty deep ties for that to happen.


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

rswett said:


> You need to be a Manufacturer or Seller of bows/bow-related items for either Hunting/Target. You can be invited as a special guest but you need to have some pretty deep ties for that to happen.


Thanks for the reply! Can't imagine how much fun I would have there! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

hdrking2003 said:


> Thanks Kev, but not even the ATA show is worth me signing up for that crap. Lol.
> 
> No offense to those who participate, just not my jam.


LOL, I hear you! I got voted to be the one to keep an eye on our 2 kids on facebook/internet when we finally allowed them access to the internet to join facebook when they were teenagers! Before that, NO internet, no cell phones, no TV even for them! Apparently they called us the Amish family when my kids were growing up!


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Im with these guys. If I need FB to see it, then they don’t want my business. I can’t think of anything that would get me to sign up for that crap either.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

Nothing from Bowtech other than the Eva Shocky?


----------



## weeksauce09 (Jan 9, 2020)

Saw that XOP was coming out with brackets to lock climbing sticks to their stands, much like Stick Talons. Has the same mechanism that locks their sticks together. From the video, looks as though they are going to have a shorter sticks also. Following #ATA2020 on Instagram is a good place to see stuff too.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

brushdog said:


> Im with these guys. If I need FB to see it, then they don’t want my business. I can’t think of anything that would get me to sign up for that crap either.


You actually aren't missing much, the videos aren't to good to be honest. I've watched just about them all now. Hopefully the videos from tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

This looks like a neat little sight. 4 ounces...


----------



## Nate0311 (Jan 8, 2020)

Not a whole lot of excitement so far


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

Did anyone see anything of Athens or Martin yet? 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SplitBrow189 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hawk, XOP, out on a limb mfg., summit and lone wolf custom gear all have new climbing sticks. 

The out on a limb ones weight 1.5 lbs each. The hawk ones look slick as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

no shortage of gimmick products thats for sure


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

Gene94 said:


> Did anyone see anything of Athens or Martin yet?
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


I believe the new Martin bow is 32 ata. Saw the video but didn't watch it all. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

hdrking2003 said:


> Thanks Kev, but not even the ATA show is worth me signing up for that crap. Lol.
> 
> No offense to those who participate, just not my jam.


You are NOT alone. If these Companies cannot get their message out on a Pro Hunting site then their product is not worth purchasing.


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

Kevin2 said:


> Crossbow lovers will enjoy this...


 good hopefully itll make the nitro cheaper


----------



## Peedy Wheels (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Moose39x said:


> good hopefully itll make the nitro cheaper


It sure is a bundle of cash for this 470, that is for sure. MIGHT have to wait a couple years to afford it! LOL dang!


----------



## Ophidian (Feb 12, 2018)

Edit: NM


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

George Charles said:


> You are NOT alone. If these Companies cannot get their message out on a Pro Hunting site then their product is not worth purchasing.


I am surprised year after year at the flimsy marketing from them all for the most part, even some of the bigger companies. After the show, you'll often find it hard to even find the new items on their web sites. You would think they'd have it updated the morning of the show, and have premade videos ready to hit the air waves. Strike while we are all hot on the trail. I don't get it.


----------



## Nate0311 (Jan 8, 2020)

Peedy Wheels said:


> View attachment 7038787


That is pretty sick!


----------



## murphy31 (Jun 2, 2012)

Cell link seems pretty cool. Will change any brand trail camera into cellular cam


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

The kids bow from Elite looks really nice. Going to grab one for my son.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

brushdog said:


> Im with these guys. If I need FB to see it, then they don’t want my business. I can’t think of anything that would get me to sign up for that crap either.



+10 for this!


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Pretty light, 5.5lbs.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

trial153 said:


> The kids bow from Elite looks really nice. Going to grab one for my son.


Betting that will be an awesome bow for your son. He's hit the jackpot!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

BowJunky has an excellent interview with Pigman up on FB. 
While I have never been a huge fan of "Pigman" he makes some excellent points at the start of the interview. I am only catching glimpses of the show from the internet but it is easy to see it is not what it once was. There was a time 8-9 years ago where the show basically stopped everything archery related on the internet. Times have changed, marketing methods and the way people digest media has changed but I don't think he is wrong about a lot of it.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

brushdog said:


> Im with these guys. If I need FB to see it, then they don’t want my business. I can’t think of anything that would get me to sign up for that crap either.


I don't want to sound offensive but they DON'T want your business. Social Media is THE marketing tool for now and probably the next 50 years. It is THE method for getting the message out on everything, love or hate it. These companies are trying to maximize their profits buy using the most efficient marketing method and that is FB/Instagram/Twitter/ect. 

I am not a fan of a lot of the toxic garbage that comes off Social media but realize it is how the world works now and is important in almost every business.


----------



## Legend921 (Jul 25, 2016)

Anything from Lone Wolf (not LWCG)? I was hoping to see something new from them.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Sitka?


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

4IDARCHER said:


> BowJunky has an excellent interview with Pigman up on FB.
> While I have never been a huge fan of "Pigman" he makes some excellent points at the start of the interview. I am only catching glimpses of the show from the internet but it is easy to see it is not what it once was. There was a time 8-9 years ago where the show basically stopped everything archery related on the internet. Times have changed, marketing methods and the way people digest media has changed but I don't think he is wrong about a lot of it.


its good to see Greg Poole was able to get back to work after making the single greatest post in the history of ArcheryTalk this week.


----------



## xring1252 (Jan 7, 2020)

I would not want to have to make a living in this industry, very saturated.


----------



## SnapT (Jul 2, 2016)

Anything new from Spot Hogg ??


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

trial153 said:


> The kids bow from Elite looks really nice. Going to grab one for my son.


Talking about the ember?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

I got a grin out of this item, the Ogie Mask. Suppose to leave access to your ears, which sounds great, but the video doesn't even show any of that. Weak videos, for sure. 

oh, just found their web site. I'm going to get one! Cleaver!









From the ATA videos!


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> Talking about the ember?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yes


----------



## rutman (Sep 14, 2009)

I saw where Rambo came out with an AWD bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews3 (Jun 25, 2017)

Gene94 said:


> Did anyone see anything of Athens or Martin yet?
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Athens should be releasing probably tomorrow.


----------



## mathews3 (Jun 25, 2017)

mathews3 said:


> Gene94 said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone see anything of Athens or Martin yet?
> ...


Actually looks like tonight at 9


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

New breed stuff?


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

vmals said:


> Nothing from Bowtech other than the Eva Shocky?


Was hoping for a Revolt X with SR6 cams. Oh well.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

what a boring day


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Any new broadheads besides the iron will wide cut?


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

bowtech2006 said:


> Any new broadheads besides the iron will wide cut?


That’s what I want to know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheVikingCO (Sep 13, 2018)

bowtech2006 said:


> Any new broadheads besides the iron will wide cut?


Rage No Collar 2.3 Extreme Cut


----------



## BlackSunshyne (Sep 27, 2012)

bowtech2006 said:


> Any new broadheads besides the iron will wide cut?


G5 has a new Megameat, new Striker and new Montec i saw on IG


----------



## junglerecon (Feb 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Kevin2 said:


> Pretty light, 5.5lbs.


*** is wrong with that guys ears please tell me it’s not gauged ear rings


----------



## junglerecon (Feb 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

trial153 said:


> The kids bow from Elite looks really nice. Going to grab one for my son.


i agree, looks really nice for that type of bow


----------



## junglerecon (Feb 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

conservewild said:


> *** is wrong with that guys ears please tell me it’s not gauged ear rings


Those are gauged ear rings....


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Hmmmmmm M3


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

BeastofEast said:


> Hmmmmmm M3


That’s what I’m thinking! Looks promising. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

deadduck357 said:


> Was hoping for a Revolt X with SR6 cams. Oh well.


Big let down only since the rumors of it were swirling around here... next year most likely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captjock (Oct 16, 2009)

Coin batteries to keep him charged, he’s really a droid!


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

CastleRockElk said:


> Rage No Collar 2.3 Extreme Cut


That is nice


----------



## Plant 175 (Jun 11, 2013)

Anybody hear anything on Reconyx they are suppose to have a new cell cam


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

junglerecon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty cool to see a 2" 3 blade from them.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

today was all orders? and tomorrow is interviews and videos ?


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

bigbucks170 said:


> today was all orders? and tomorrow is interviews and videos ?


Yessir today was all business no media was allowed in..


----------



## illwoods (Jun 21, 2005)

*Mohican Sneak / Adam Thiel mechanical*



bowtech2006 said:


> Any new broadheads besides the iron will wide cut?


I saw this a couple of days ago on Adam Thiel's facebook. Is anyone going to the ATA show and could let us know what they think?

https://www.facebook.com/plugins/po...am.thiel.98/posts/10218385529804599&width=500


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

illwoods said:


> I saw this a couple of days ago on Adam Thiel's facebook. Is anyone going to the ATA show and could let us know what they think?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/plugins/pos...4599&width=500


I click on it and it's a blank page, but I'm no computer wizard so probably something I'm not doing right


----------



## Darrell41653 (Jan 10, 2016)

Interested.


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Athens just released their new line up. A new version the Summit, offered in 6in and 7in BH. Some new colors, kolorfusion and powdercoat, and new modular cams. GAS strings still standard. 










https://athensarchery.com/product/2020-summit-6/


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

arlowe13 said:


> Athens just released their new line up. A new version the Summit, offered in 6in and 7in BH. Some new colors and new modular cams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Summit 7 has great specs,they cut the weight down and made it a mod based cam.Have you shot this bow?.....Grizz


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

***Grizz*** said:


> Summit 7 has great specs,they cut the weight down and made it a mod based cam.Have you shot this bow?.....Grizz


Have not shot it, yet. Heard great things from folks at the show.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

***Grizz*** said:


> Summit 7 has great specs,they cut the weight down and made it a mod based cam.Have you shot this bow?.....Grizz


Whats it weigh?


----------



## illwoods (Jun 21, 2005)

bowtech2006 said:


> I click on it and it's a blank page, but I'm no computer wizard so probably something I'm not doing right


Thanks how about now?


----------



## SDb0huntr (Nov 8, 2017)

love to see the new Elite bows, and new broad heads


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

trial153 said:


> Whats it weigh?


Touch over 4lb


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

deadduck357 said:


> vmals said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing from Bowtech other than the Eva Shocky?
> ...


SR6 style bow with deadlock will be the 2021 flagship - no way they were going to do that this year. You have to milk these things and spread them out over multiple years to keep consistently strong revenue numbers year after year.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Any pics on new climbing sticks from hawk?


----------



## Eaddy83 (Dec 31, 2019)

Those Athens look pretty sweet. The only two problems I have is that there is no Athens dealer within 150-200 miles of where I live and I don't have $800.00+ cash in my hand to buy one online


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

The new spypoint add on that turns any camera into a cell camera (for only about $60) is pretty dang cool I think.


----------



## LostnWoods1 (Apr 21, 2019)

No thank you. My ears will get torn up by mosquit os


----------



## SplitBrow189 (Dec 25, 2008)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Any pics on new climbing sticks from hawk?


They are really just a shorter version of their three step stick 

1.8 lbs per stick 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

SplitBrow189 said:


> They are really just a shorter version of their three step stick
> 
> 1.8 lbs per stick
> 
> ...


Thx man! Im looking at these. The beasts, and the out on a limbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

If hawk made the V on there sticks a little longer they would have something.
They sit way to close to the tree.


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Eaddy83 said:


> Those Athens look pretty sweet. The only two problems I have is that there is no Athens dealer within 150-200 miles of where I live and I don't have $800.00+ cash in my hand to buy one online


Sent ya a pm


----------



## SplitBrow189 (Dec 25, 2008)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Thx man! Im looking at these. The beasts, and the out on a limbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here, or just stick with my trusty lone wolfs. Would like to have something a bit more compact though. Waiting to see the price one these new ones from hawk. I would imagine they would be same price as full length or slightly cheaper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

SplitBrow189 said:


> Same here, or just stick with my trusty lone wolfs. Would like to have something a bit more compact though. Waiting to see the price one these new ones from hawk. I would imagine they would be same price as full length or slightly cheaper.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. The beasts and out on a limb are both definitely nice but expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmac (Jun 16, 2018)

Eaddy83 said:


> Those Athens look pretty sweet. The only two problems I have is that there is no Athens dealer within 150-200 miles of where I live and I don't have $800.00+ cash in my hand to buy one online


I know the feeling. I shot a ridge 32 at a 3d shoot and was impressed with it. Really wanted to check out the 34, but dang there's no dealers anywhere close at all. Biggest downside to the smaller manufacturers unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Success17 (Dec 17, 2019)

Anyone know anything about the new summit climbing sticks?


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

SplitBrow189 said:


> They are really just a shorter version of their three step stick
> 
> 1.8 lbs per stick
> 
> ...


About time! Too bad I just got beast sticks and don’t see ever switching to anything else 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

trial153 said:


> If hawk made the V on there sticks a little longer they would have something.
> They sit way to close to the tree.


Agreed, way too close for my boots. That would definitly be a deal breaker for me.:sad:


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> Agreed, way too close for my boots. That would definitly be a deal breaker for me.:sad:


Yea the only thing about the stick I didn’t like.


----------



## Eaddy83 (Dec 31, 2019)

arlowe13 said:


> Sent ya a pm


Tried sending a message back but for some reason It is not going through. I'll try again. If you get duplicate messages, I apologize.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

arlowe13 said:


> Athens just released their new line up. A new version the Summit, offered in 6in and 7in BH. Some new colors, kolorfusion and powdercoat, and new modular cams. GAS strings still standard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that bow is sick! wonder what the draw cycle is like... and backwall. if there was a way to shoot one, i would be pretty interested. on paper i dig it


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

So nice to see some soild limb offerings. I have a soild limb elite that built that i will never sell.
These athens have me tempeted. I finding it hard to be evolve cam bow at this time though


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

roosiebull said:


> that bow is sick! wonder what the draw cycle is like... and backwall. if there was a way to shoot one, i would be pretty interested. on paper i dig it


i see that it will have a very solid back wall with double limb stops.... am i the only one that prefers a little sponge in the back wall? i'm afraid the Athens will have that xpedition feel, which i don't care for. i still would love to shoot one and give it the benefit of doubt. big valleys and solid back walls aren't my thing, just don't shoot them as well


----------



## Austin Harris (Mar 14, 2018)

following


----------



## mitchellparker (Dec 12, 2019)

Wish Athens had a dealer within a reasonable range from my house. Would love to shoot their offering before throwing down the change.


----------



## Tfranceschi (Jul 5, 2010)

Any new 2 piece bow quivers?


----------



## Kyle_Ensley (Jan 25, 2017)

trial153 said:


> So nice to see some soild limb offerings. I have a soild limb elite that built that i will never sell.
> These athens have me tempeted. I finding it hard to be evolve cam bow at this time though


Same here, last of a dying breed. It's speaking to me.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

SplitBrow189 said:


> They are really just a shorter version of their three step stick
> 
> 1.8 lbs per stick
> 
> ...


Will someone ask these guys about replacement straps for their steps?? Having trouble finding them and I kind of think they won’t even be a possibility to buy anymore??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swgabh (Dec 25, 2019)

murphy31 said:


> Cell link seems pretty cool. Will change any brand trail camera into cellular cam


Now you have my attention


----------



## Brenden23 (Jan 9, 2020)

trucker3573 said:


> Will someone ask these guys about replacement straps for their steps?? Having trouble finding them and I kind of think they won’t even be a possibility to buy anymore??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cant you improvise with home depot ratchets?

Or try emailing them.


----------



## SplitBrow189 (Dec 25, 2008)

trucker3573 said:


> Will someone ask these guys about replacement straps for their steps?? Having trouble finding them and I kind of think they won’t even be a possibility to buy anymore??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just recently replaced all my lone wolf straps with xop straps. They sell 4 packs kn their website. I was able to catch a deal on black Friday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swgabh (Dec 25, 2019)

Kevin2 said:


> I got a grin out of this item, the Ogie Mask. Suppose to leave access to your ears, which sounds great, but the video doesn't even show any of that. Weak videos, for sure.
> 
> oh, just found their web site. I'm going to get one! Cleaver!
> 
> ...


Interesting. Only problem I see is the mosquitoes in South GA would eat your ears up. 
But it's still an interesting product and I may have to get one to try next year.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Short Hawks have me interested. 5.5 lb hangon sounds pretty nice but I'm afraid to see the price tag.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Success17 said:


> Anyone know anything about the new summit climbing sticks?


Saw a post on fb about em. They weight 4# a piece!


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

4IDARCHER said:


> I don't want to sound offensive but they DON'T want your business. Social Media is THE marketing tool for now and probably the next 50 years. It is THE method for getting the message out on everything, love or hate it. These companies are trying to maximize their profits buy using the most efficient marketing method and that is FB/Instagram/Twitter/ect.
> 
> I am not a fan of a lot of the toxic garbage that comes off Social media but realize it is how the world works now and is important in almost every business.


None taken . And certainly not arguing that point. It’s the way it is now. My issue is with the ones that ONLY use the social media platform. Give me a website, magazine article, commercial, AT add, telegram whatever. Just don’t force me to go to Facebook to view the product or Myself and some others won’t ever see it. I despise the social media world. I still and will always run my business without it.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Hmmm.... I hear Sitka is not at the ATA this year. That means we will have to wait a while to new stuff? Ugh....


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Athens bows at the booth


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

Kevin2 said:


> Pretty light, 5.5lbs.


Interesting that right at the 1 min mark he was going to give a total weight but they edited it out. It'll prob be a 8lb stand once people actually get their hands on it.


----------



## JDhuntWI (Dec 26, 2017)

arlowe13 said:


> Athens bows at the booth


That Old Glory is real nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

enkriss said:


> Hmmm.... I hear Sitka is not at the ATA this year. That means we will have to wait a while to new stuff? Ugh....


Disappointed if they are not there. I did see this piece on their site. I don’t remember seeing before. 

https://www.sitkagear.com/products/mens/kelvin-active-hoody/optifade-subalpine


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

arlowe13 said:


> Athens bows at the booth


A couple of those bows look like rytera and xpedition had a baby... 

I sure would like to shoot some of these bows


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Anyone see anything from Martin?


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

arlowe13 said:


> Athens bows at the booth


That bow on the left is a sexy machine.


----------



## cawalker5586 (Jul 28, 2016)

Outsider said:


> Is it just me or everyone at the ATA show wear a vest. Is this some kind of ATA fashion thing?


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I’ve thought the same thing for 3 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

I really want to see that new HHA. Looks like a 3 pin Tetra, but the pins are bent funky?


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

upserman said:


> Disappointed if they are not there. I did see this piece on their site. I don’t remember seeing before.
> 
> https://www.sitkagear.com/products/mens/kelvin-active-hoody/optifade-subalpine


The kelvin active hoody came Out last year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

New Breed? Those athens are priced well!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> The kelvin active hoody came Out last year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, that piece was designed to go over the apex hoody. I don't like a hoody on a hoody so I prefer the kelvin active jacket but it was around last season.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

gutshotem said:


> Interesting that right at the 1 min mark he was going to give a total weight but they edited it out. It'll prob be a 8lb stand once people actually get their hands on it.


It looks super tiny. Their regular stand looks huge compared to it and it’s only the size of the assault!


----------



## nck2412 (Dec 17, 2017)

Is Mathews going to release anything at the ATA or are they done?


----------



## BuLzEyE (May 22, 2002)

roosiebull said:


> Anyone see anything from Martin?


Two 32 inch bows. ADX 6, ADX 7


----------



## SplitBrow189 (Dec 25, 2008)

nck2412 said:


> Is Mathews going to release anything at the ATA or are they done?


They released a bow stand but wow $80 [emoji44]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

nck2412 said:


> Is Mathews going to release anything at the ATA or are they done?


no need when you already have the bows all the others are trying to emulate. Look at the longer proportionate risers more laid back limbs etc typically takes a year or two but they all end up looking like Mathews in time.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Out on a limb Sikar sticks won best new product, that awesome. Must be really nice sticks!


----------



## SplitBrow189 (Dec 25, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> Anyone see anything from Martin?


They have two new hunting bows that i seen so far, an ADX 6 and 7. They have the precise weight technology. Fast bow for 6 inch BH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

CBE has the tactic hybrid out along with a few new products. I know most want the engage hybrid but I really like the light weight of the tactic. It fit what I was looking for for a light weight setup nicely. This hybrid should be awesome. I will have a 3 pin one here shortly.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Not at the ATA show but Savage just introduced a carbon barreled ultralight that is SCREAMING my name, and I haven't even rifle hunted in years. 6lb and I bet it shoots like a $4000 rifle.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

SplitBrow189 said:


> They released a bow stand but wow $80 [emoji44]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has to be well built to hold up those things:wink: especially with their efoc riser technology


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Out on a limb Sikar sticks won best new product, that awesome. Must be really nice sticks!


Where can I find a picture or info on these sticks?


----------



## Success17 (Dec 17, 2019)

I think you can find those sticks at outonalimbmfg.com?


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Never mind, I found it on their website. Guess I didn’t expect them to have their website updated yet. So is that $100 a stick?


----------



## RCValley (Jun 22, 2006)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> Never mind, I found it on their website. Guess I didn’t expect them to have their website updated yet. So is that $100 a stick?


Yes $100/stick

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Few of the new hunting bows. Prime Black 3 was said to be 33 aTA and 7 brace, but the web site says it has 6.5" brace...


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I like the new bow from bear


----------



## Gooldylocks (Nov 15, 2018)

4IDARCHER said:


> Not at the ATA show but Savage just introduced a carbon barreled ultralight that is SCREAMING my name, and I haven't even rifle hunted in years. 6lb and I bet it shoots like a $4000 rifle.


that 28 Nosler tho


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

4IDARCHER said:


> Not at the ATA show but Savage just introduced a carbon barreled ultralight that is SCREAMING my name, and I haven't even rifle hunted in years. 6lb and I bet it shoots like a $4000 rifle.


Price tag? 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Gene94 said:


> Price tag?
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


I am more of a 30Cal guy but the rifle is under $1500 MSRP (probably closer to $1300 street price) with a blueprinted action, threaded carbon barrel, accutrigger down to 1.5lb and accufit/accustock.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

4IDARCHER said:


> Gene94 said:
> 
> 
> > Price tag?
> ...


Love to have a 308, but I don't rifle hunt anymore


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

BuLzEyE said:


> Two 32 inch bows. ADX 6, ADX 7


dang, that ADX 6 is a good sounding bow with some cool features.... they said a full half pound lighter than last year too, which is cool. grip looks good to me too (for my taste) I still have not found a grip I like more than the rytera alien x, and these look very similar grips.

this may be a sleeper bow


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

The new wrist release from Spott Hogg looks nice.


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

roosiebull said:


> dang, that ADX 6 is a good sounding bow with some cool features.... they said a full half pound lighter than last year too, which is cool. grip looks good to me too (for my taste) I still have not found a grip I like more than the rytera alien x, and these look very similar grips.
> 
> this may be a sleeper bow


Mind posting a few pics? I can't find em. I don't have Instagram or Facebook. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

4IDARCHER said:


> Not at the ATA show but Savage just introduced a carbon barreled ultralight that is SCREAMING my name, and I haven't even rifle hunted in years. 6lb and I bet it shoots like a $4000 rifle.


Link? Can't find anything on their website. Barrett was supposed to bring out a fieldcraft chambered in 280AI this year but they've suposedly suspended all fieldcraft production so this rifle has the potential to do well.


----------



## Gooldylocks (Nov 15, 2018)

gutshotem said:


> Link? Can't find anything on their website. Barrett was supposed to bring out a fieldcraft chambered in 280AI this year but they've suposedly suspended all fieldcraft production so this rifle has the potential to do well.


https://www.savagearms.com/content?p=firearms&a=product_summary&s=57577


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Gene94 said:


> Mind posting a few pics? I can't find em. I don't have Instagram or Facebook.
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


I don't either, but you can still go to their facebook page and watch the little ata video on the bow, you have to scroll down a little to find it. if I knew how to post it here I would, i'm just not that savvy


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Gooldylocks said:


> https://www.savagearms.com/content?p=firearms&a=product_summary&s=57577


damn!


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

roosiebull said:


> I don't either, but you can still go to their facebook page and watch the little ata video on the bow, you have to scroll down a little to find it. if I knew how to post it here I would, i'm just not that savvy


 Thank you

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

SplitBrow189 said:


> They released a bow stand but wow $80
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder how this will work in a ground blind on uneven ground...doesn't look like there is much for adjustability to compensate for uneven ground.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

RH1 said:


> I like the new bow from bear


I've shot some of their past offerings, and they are pretty nice. They don't get as much praise as they should I think.


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

Gooldylocks said:


> https://www.savagearms.com/content?p=firearms&a=product_summary&s=57577


For the price this is a heck of an option and it’s even available in 6.5prc!


----------



## Success17 (Dec 17, 2019)

Did the original lone wolf company come out with anything new at ata?


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

4IDARCHER said:


> The new wrist release from Spott Hogg looks nice.


Post some pics then


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Rhyno_09 said:


> Wonder how this will work in a ground blind on uneven ground...doesn't look like there is much for adjustability to compensate for uneven ground.


As equally ridiculous as the $60 silent connect system and the $90 piece of webbing they call a bowsling. I like Mathews’ bows, but their accessories are in the “stupid” price range. I would never pay retail for their sling, scs, or engage limb legs. 

For $90, the SCS should come with a sling and the paracord in a self-retracting reel, and be around $60 price point. Compare their sling to the Sitka Bow sling ... not much of a comparison. The Sitka blows it out of the water. Mathews sling is a poor attempt at DIY, with a premium price.


----------



## sjj1856 (Sep 23, 2014)

Gene94 said:


> Mind posting a few pics? I can't find em. I don't have Instagram or Facebook.
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Here are the new Adx. Little short for me but I think they are keeping the Maxx line which goes up to 33 ata.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

sjj1856 said:


> Here are the new Adx. Little short for me but I think they are keeping the Maxx line which goes up to 33 ata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

sjj1856 said:


> Here are the new Adx. Little short for me but I think they are keeping the Maxx line which goes up to 33 ata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aren't those the 2019's? the bow I saw was 32ata, they said a half pound lighter (I looked at the 19's and they were the 4.55lbs) and they have the draw weight change system on the 2020's.... the riser seemed different too


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

I know Sword sights has some new stuff anyone have any information or photos for us


----------



## sjj1856 (Sep 23, 2014)

roosiebull said:


> aren't those the 2019's? the bow I saw was 32ata, they said a half pound lighter (I looked at the 19's and they were the 4.55lbs) and they have the draw weight change system on the 2020's.... the riser seemed different too


I posted pics of the 2020 bows. The 6 is almost 32 ata. The 7 is 28 ata. Not sure those are in my wheelhouse. The Adix 31 is a little more than 7" brace. It is a longer version of last year's bow by an inch. I hope they have the whole line on the website soon because it will take some sorting through. I'm not sold on the cam and a half either but I haven't shot one yet. Great speed for a long brace. This one should be a winner, but who knows. 











Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

Success17 said:


> Did the original lone wolf company come out with anything new at ata?


I heard they did but haven't seen anything


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

sjj1856 said:


> I posted pics of the 2020 bows. The 6 is almost 32 ata. The 7 is 28 ata. Not sure those are in my wheelhouse. The Adix 31 is a little more than 7" brace. It is a longer version of last year's bow by an inch. I hope they have the whole line on the website soon because it will take some sorting through. I'm not sold on the cam and a half either but I haven't shot one yet. Great speed for a long brace. This one should be a winner, but who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, that's less exciting to me.... cool bow, but it's not for me. were they 5lbs last year bare?


----------



## Falcon24 (Jan 15, 2013)

Gene94 said:


> What are the qualifications for being allowed to attend the ATA?
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


I went 6 years ago with our local bow dealer. At the time, I was spending a few hours per week at his shop helping with miscellaneous tasks due to his health. I believe that he had to purchase tickets in order to attend, so since he had money invested, he wanted to take a few of us younger guys that turned him onto Obsession, Xpedition, and some of the, as he always says, "chit you guys learn about on the internet." It was an ABSOLUTE BLAST. I shot every bow manufacturer, got some freebies, held/tested new accessory equipment, etc. I really want to get back over there again, but I don't think he makes the trip anymore and I've not been heading to the shop as much either. 

If you can ever latch onto a dealer that is willing to take you, spend the money to buy the ticket (I'm not sure, maybe $30-$40?) and have yourself a good ol' time.


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

Yeah I couldn't bring myself to shoot one simply because of the looks. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

It seems we'll finally have bows with 4'' wide limb pockets, weigh 6+ pounds, and call it innovative tech.

I can see right now, absolutely no need for me to be ditching anything made before 2016.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Nice To see the manufacturers are staying on the road to nowhere. This year they seemed to have switched to the left lane and are hammering down!

I cant believe manufactures would pay that much money for a booth to showcase a bunch over overpriced garbage. 

How about some groundbreaking technology for a change????? SSDD


----------



## sjj1856 (Sep 23, 2014)

roosiebull said:


> well, that's less exciting to me.... cool bow, but it's not for me. were they 5lbs last year bare?


I think the weight was the same on the newer models last year. It will be interesting when they get the whole line up on the website. If they have a lighter 32 ata bow, that would certainly help turn some heads. This new lineup definitely shows promise and hopefully they will gain a following.


----------



## ezmethod (Dec 18, 2016)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Post some pics then


Found this.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eyj5a87S1QA


----------



## Chris_R (Aug 29, 2009)

IRISH_11 said:


> How about some groundbreaking technology for a change????? SSDD


The groundbreaking technology is out there...they just can't currently use/make it at a price point that enough consumers will spend to make it worthwhile. Hell, it's probably possible to build a treestand & 4 stick package that only weighs 5lbs total, but it would be made out of some crazy NASA developed space alien alloy....and would cost us $3-5K 

I'm only half kidding.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Good thing I hunt from the ground


----------



## ILOutdoorsman (Dec 21, 2019)

Anyone know if Mathews has plans to release a bow at the ATA???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

RH1 said:


> I like the new bow from bear


What bear


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Post.Malone said:


> I heard they did but haven't seen anything


Something about a new platform.not sure if it’s an all new stand or just a redesigned platform.


----------



## alexandraB (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm excited about the Elite Ember


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Success17 said:


> Did the original lone wolf company come out with anything new at ata?


They removed the bow holder from their platforms.... no new stands.


----------



## TheVikingCO (Sep 13, 2018)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want!


----------



## Bowhunter JMP (Nov 11, 2019)

Some of this stuff is rediculously expensive!


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

Where is our picture guy at? I like to look at pics! 

Everyone is obsessed with super light stands and sticks. I'm not quite getting it. They are light, but a squirrel will have a hard time perching on it. The sticks look interesting, but when the sticks will cost more than a quality aluminum stand, I'm out. These setups are ridiculous on price. I'd really like to see hand in hand the weight difference between and useable set up of these sticks and a stand and a sit n climb or similar climber


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

fountain said:


> Where is our picture guy at? I like to look at pics!
> 
> Everyone is obsessed with super light stands and sticks. I'm not quite getting it. They are light, but a squirrel will have a hard time perching on it. The sticks look interesting, but when the sticks will cost more than a quality aluminum stand, I'm out. These setups are ridiculous on price. I'd really like to see hand in hand the weight difference between and useable set up of these sticks and a stand and a sit n climb or similar climber




Not everyone has straight limbless trees. I want to hunt deer not trees.


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

Bowhunter JMP said:


> Some of this stuff is rediculously expensive!


Dang sure are! Aside from the stupid prices on stands and sticks, did you see hear the price on the go2 release!


----------



## Rhino8124 (Jan 29, 2017)

I thought the go2 was $260 on LAS. In the video Brandon said MSRP $350 or something crazy like that. Kinda interested but at that price I'm going to need to hear what others think first


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

fountain said:


> Where is our picture guy at? I like to look at pics!
> 
> Everyone is obsessed with super light stands and sticks. I'm not quite getting it. They are light, but a squirrel will have a hard time perching on it. The sticks look interesting, but when the sticks will cost more than a quality aluminum stand, I'm out. These setups are ridiculous on price. I'd really like to see hand in hand the weight difference between and useable set up of these sticks and a stand and a sit n climb or similar climber


For sure. 100.00 + for one stick! 3-400 for a stand or saddle. Ridiculous. Everything is going in that direction to the mobile hunter

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

sjj1856 said:


> I think the weight was the same on the newer models last year. It will be interesting when they get the whole line up on the website. If they have a lighter 32 ata bow, that would certainly help turn some heads. This new lineup definitely shows promise and hopefully they will gain a following.


see if this works... this is the video I saw

https://www.facebook.com/Fulldrawnaddiction/videos/1075536052783212/


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

sjj1856 said:


> I think the weight was the same on the newer models last year. It will be interesting when they get the whole line up on the website. If they have a lighter 32 ata bow, that would certainly help turn some heads. This new lineup definitely shows promise and hopefully they will gain a following.


see if this works... this is the video I saw.... I guess I was a little quick to buy into the marketing:wink: the video makes it sound pretty sweet

https://www.facebook.com/Fulldrawnaddiction/videos/1075536052783212/


----------



## Corinth Hunter (May 6, 2009)

Crazy pricing I agree, however manufacturing cost have went up and so has import tariffs so we are only kidding ourselves if we expect the price to go down. Keeps me buying used bows, can’t wait till everyone gets their new bow!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Gooldylocks said:


> https://www.savagearms.com/content?p=firearms&a=product_summary&s=57577


Savage makes some good affordable rifles!

Hard to beat the Cabelas 12 FV and 10T-SR.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

What has me scratching my head is that it seems both new products and attendance is way down this year. I am not there but I have a couple of buddies that are and they are saying the same thing. 2 of them even decided to come back early saying they saw most everything in one day. I remember a few years ago that placed was packed and it was a 72 hour party with all kinds of new gear. Now a winter storm has hit Iowa so that may have influenced them some, but they said it was a shadow of what it used to be. I get that the first day now that they changed the first day to be more in line with how the ATA started and it being the buyers only but today should of been different. Wonder why this is?


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^^Fewer and fewer dealers, products can only absorb so much tech till you're producing the same thing you had 10 years ago, only at triple the price.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

4IDARCHER said:


> What has me scratching my head is that it seems both new products and attendance is way down this year. I am not there but I have a couple of buddies that are and they are saying the same thing. 2 of them even decided to come back early saying they saw most everything in one day. I remember a few years ago that placed was packed and it was a 72 hour party with all kinds of new gear. Now a winter storm has hit Iowa so that may have influenced them some, but they said it was a shadow of what it used to be. I get that the first day now that they changed the first day to be more in line with how the ATA started and it being the buyers only but today should of been different. Wonder why this is?


Sad-wish I could've went!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

IRISH_11 said:


> Nice To see the manufacturers are staying on the road to nowhere. This year they seemed to have switched to the left lane and are hammering down!
> 
> I cant believe manufactures would pay that much money for a booth to showcase a bunch over overpriced garbage.
> 
> How about some groundbreaking technology for a change????? SSDD


yeah, it certainly needs to be easier.... then we can wrap up archery season in 5 or 6 days and move on with our lives:wink: we need more advanced "primitive weapons" 

may as well whittle a self bow out of osage and call it a day, basically the same as the limited tech we have to work with in the compound world


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

enkriss said:


> Hmmm.... I hear Sitka is not at the ATA this year. That means we will have to wait a while to new stuff? Ugh....


they have some new sub alpine product on their website


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

I went the last time the ATA was in Louisville, I even took a day off just to shoot ALL the bows at the show. My archery club was working the show. It was a heck of a good time, nice people, company presidents, celebrities running around, and some real bargains. I bought quite a few of limb driven rests at half price, but this show doesn't really sound like much is going on.


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

frog gigger said:


> ^^^Fewer and fewer dealers, products can only absorb so much tech till you're producing the same thing you had 10 years ago, only at triple the price.


Exactly. Summits new 20' climbing sticks 160.00. come on you can get 20ft sticks for 30.00

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

South Man said:


> they have some new sub alpine product on their website


I just looked. I don’t see anything new?


----------



## Success17 (Dec 17, 2019)

Anybody seen hawks new lightweight stand?


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Odd that no one has mentioned the New 2020 Browning "Patriot" Trail Camera, also Stealth has a new Cell Cam I think, saw these on "Peterson Bowhunting" Website among some new crossbows there as well. I was hoping to see more Links here at Archerytalk like there had been years past and a lot more New Stuff? Guess no one is taking pics or Video or provding Links to the other Stuff. Yea, Forget Facebook, Too Much Trouble when some use that Social Media Also Not Worth the Trouble!
Browning does not have anything about this New Camera on their Website Yet!
LFM


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Success17 said:


> Anybody seen hawks new lightweight stand?


https://www.facebook.com/groups/364231890656397/permalink/822669444812637/


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meh....looks like any other release. What’s unique about it? and Learhrr buckle straps are noisy and take forever to break in. Impress me. Show me something unique Spot Hogg.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Shooter Mike said:


> Meh....looks like any other release. What’s unique about it? and Learhrr buckle straps are noisy and take forever to break in. Impress me. Show me something unique Spot Hogg.


It’s a new strap, more length adjustment and drastically more trigger tension adjustment and it’s a closed jaw release instead of a hook.


----------



## Rhino8124 (Jan 29, 2017)

Rhino8124 said:


> I thought the go2 was $260 on LAS. In the video Brandon said MSRP $350 or something crazy like that. Kinda interested but at that price I'm going to need to hear what others think first


I was a little off just looked again $290 on LAS.


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

Most bow manufacturers release there bows in the fall

All the little stuff can be sold on line to dealers 

The cost of going to these shows run 2-3k per person


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

We have to resize what works well for you

In 2-3 years bows will be sub 2.5 lbs just to shift marketing to sell more crap

Hell even I own a 28inch ata bow, how dumb is that but I bought it


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

sneak1413 said:


> It’s a new strap, more length adjustment and drastically more trigger tension adjustment and it’s a closed jaw release instead of a hook.


[eyes roll]


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

From what I heard its stupid expensive to have a decent size booth at the ATA show. Not one company has developed anything earth shattering so why spend the money. I rather use free social media and maybe have a few giveaways it's a win win and again it's all free and I guarantee you will have a bigger audience


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

ParkerBow said:


> From what I heard its stupid expensive to have a decent size booth at the ATA show. Not one company has developed anything earth shattering so why spend the money. I rather use free social media and maybe have a few giveaways it's a win win and again it's all free and I guarantee you will have a bigger audience


I agree, they can post stuff on YouTube and Facebook for nothing.
I am sure by the time they pay for a booth, travel costs, meais, etc aim sure they will have $5,000 in it easy. They could spend that advertising.


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

Anything new from Garmin?


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

That_TN_Guy said:


> Anything new from Garmin?


I haven't seen anything. Hope they aren't done with archery...


----------



## JMATZ144 (Dec 19, 2018)

I dont blame any companies for not releasing tons of new stuff every year. they could sell a 500 FPS at 50lb draw weight bow that weighs 2 lbs that cost $300 and people would still complain saying their 10 year old bow will always be better.

Most ungrateful community on earth, nothing but trolls and cancer.


----------



## recurveman (May 27, 2008)

Is that is what has reduced the onsite reviews uploaded to youtube also the loss of dealers? I have noticed the information this year is like 25% of what we used to find uploaded just 5 years ago.


----------



## Gooldylocks (Nov 15, 2018)

samson99 said:


> For the price this is a heck of an option and it’s even available in 6.5prc!


I was thinking a 28 Nosler would be a damn fine backpack elk hunting rig.


BradMc26 said:


> Savage makes some good affordable rifles!
> 
> Hard to beat the Cabelas 12 FV and 10T-SR.


I actually have a 12FV in 6.5 creed. I've taken it out to a mile. Sad tiny creedmoor case doesn't have much oomf to get out there. Ran out of dial and was still having to hold a couple mils. But the rifle shoots well. The problem with them (but also how they hit that price point I think) is the tolerances in their actions. The feeding is just so so rough out of the magazine. Wouldn't be a good choice for PRS/NRL type shooting at all.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

The ATA is obsolete, just another place to trim the fat in the archery community. Add to half the prostaff that are on the hand out dole.


----------



## Dunndm1 (Jan 11, 2017)

Bourbon Boy said:


> I went the last time the ATA was in Louisville, I even took a day off just to shoot ALL the bows at the show. My archery club was working the show. It was a heck of a good time, nice people, company presidents, celebrities running around, and some real bargains. I bought quite a few of limb driven rests at half price, but this show doesn't really sound like much is going on.


The only big news has been the Dudley news with PSE I feel like... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

I would like to see these new sub 10 pound stands on a real scale..ready to hunt, complete with straps and seat and however it was carried in(if attached to the stand)..I want to see if they truly weigh what they claim at operating/user weight


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

fountain said:


> I would like to see these new sub 10 pound stands on a real scale..ready to hunt, complete with straps and seat and however it was carried in(if attached to the stand)..I want to see if they truly weigh what they claim at operating/user weight


Good luck with that. 
That'd go over like asking Mathews to make a 29'' mod actually draw 29'', instead of 1/2-3/4 long.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

BeastofEast said:


> What bear


Well I thought the status eko was just released st the AtA show but after looking I realized it was out earlier.


----------



## r.phillips (Jun 20, 2015)

Any new rests besides the vapor trail gen7x

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55 (Jul 30, 2019)

Has there been anything released from New Breed Archery?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

fountain said:


> I would like to see these new sub 10 pound stands on a real scale..ready to hunt, complete with straps and seat and however it was carried in(if attached to the stand)..I want to see if they truly weigh what they claim at operating/user weight


This guy knows whats up^^


----------



## bkwentz (Dec 2, 2019)

V-TRAIN said:


> I agree, they can post stuff on YouTube and Facebook for nothing.
> I am sure by the time they pay for a booth, travel costs, meais, etc aim sure they will have $5,000 in it easy. They could spend that advertising.


The event isn't for us watching at home. It is a chance for brands which don't often have a huge network of sales reps to get face to face with the shops that sell their products. Relationships are built face to face. They aren't trying to sell anything to you right now. They are trying to find more shelf space in small shops around the country, which will eventually bring their product into your hands.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

fountain said:


> Dang sure are! Aside from the stupid prices on stands and sticks, did you see hear the price on the go2 release!


Of course it is. When I saw it I wanted it and said to myself im sure the cost is ridiculous. I was right! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

trial153 said:


> The ATA is obsolete, just another place to trim the fat in the archery community. Add to half the prostaff that are on the hand out dole.


When is the last time u went?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

LetThemGrow said:


> When is the last time u went?


 Why would I go to an archery trade show ?


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

Kevin2 said:


> I haven't seen anything. Hope they aren't done with archery...


Same here, hope they have an updated version of the A1i in the works.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

trial153 said:


> Why would I go to an archery trade show ?


Why wouldn't you? 

I can tell you first hand that if you like archery and beautiful woman you would be in heaven at the ATA show. I was lucky enough to go the last 3 years and it was an absolute blast.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

dnv23 said:


> Why wouldn't you?
> 
> I can tell you first hand that if you like archery and beautiful woman you would be in heaven at the ATA show. I was lucky enough to go the last 3 years and it was an absolute blast.


 I am sure it’s plenty of fun. However from a business stand point is it effective and efficient considering how readily media and information can be exchanged? Trade shows biggest winners are the organizers.


----------



## Dunndm1 (Jan 11, 2017)

Is there any actual new bows? Seems like a lot of last year models with 1 or 2 changes. I’m talking a whole new line of flagship bows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMATZ144 (Dec 19, 2018)

Dunndm1 said:


> Is there any actual new bows? Seems like a lot of last year models with 1 or 2 changes. I’m talking a whole new line of flagship bows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They used to release them there but now they do that in the fall


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

LFM said:


> Odd that no one has mentioned the New 2020 Browning "Patriot" Trail Camera, also Stealth has a new Cell Cam I think, saw these on "Peterson Bowhunting" Website among some new crossbows there as well. I was hoping to see more Links here at Archerytalk like there had been years past and a lot more New Stuff? Guess no one is taking pics or Video or provding Links to the other Stuff. Yea, Forget Facebook, Too Much Trouble when some use that Social Media Also Not Worth the Trouble!
> Browning does not have anything about this New Camera on their Website Yet!
> LFM


I have moved away from brownings, last 2 years offerings, maybe 3. Total waste imo!!
Strike Force originals, spec ops original, extremes were the cream of the crop. I've had last few models of each. Sold them all within a week! 
Buy reconyx and be done!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Dunndm1 said:


> Is there any actual new bows? Seems like a lot of last year models with 1 or 2 changes. I’m talking a whole new line of flagship bows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


xpedition seems like they took on a new face this year..... now they blend into the rest of the bows:wink:

honestly though, how much can they really change? if they have a good thing going, why would they or us want them to change? (evolve cam comes to mind)

there just isn't a lot that can be done with compound bows right now other than incremental refinements (or just changes) it's not really fair to ask for an all new line of bows every year, or anything really. the industry is saturated, and much of that is in the form of great products already.

if you applied that to your own life, you would realize it's not feasible. there are only so many designs and ideas, everyone can't revolutionize the industry (whatever industry you're in) and archery is a very saturated industry so it's even harder.

the dissatisfaction of some is weird to me, like they are incapable of seeing things from an outside perspective. if anyone is complaining about the "same ol'" in archery, they better be doing some crazy stuff in their lives to have those standards for others. doesn't make sense, and sounds like someone who has never had to do anything on their own.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

enkriss said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/364231890656397/permalink/822669444812637/


That’s got my interest. You know it’ll be a fraction of the price of the LWCG stand.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

trial153 said:


> I am sure it’s plenty of fun. However from a business stand point is it effective and efficient considering how readily media and information can be exchanged? Trade shows biggest winners are the organizers.


For shop owners it can actually be hugely beneficial from a business stand point. It is the one place to really look at new product, put your hands on those products, and talk to the manufacturers face to face. Not only that, but there are many that program orders from the show floor for their entire coming year. The biggest deals for buying of the year are given in the form of ATA specials. This saves shops huge amounts of money up front and also lets them have better margins. 

But you are right, going to the show is a blast (I've been a couple times) but if you aren't buying there, it is a big cost. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch87 (Jul 18, 2013)

In


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Anything at all from New Breed?


----------



## MtnOak (Feb 7, 2016)

I can tell all here that’s wondering why attendance is down by manufacturers and different companies at the ATA show this year.......

The price $$ they charge to set up a booth or space at the convention center in Indy is completely ridiculous I mean beyond belief and I’m positive those not attending have decided to spend their money advertising other Ways than giving it to the convention center.

I know this from attending other venues there in Indy, there’s a convention next month my employer sends us to that some manufactures will pay $100k-$300k just to advertise their product in there.

That convention center is about to price itself out of business, there are several businesses that have opted out of showing up next month for the venue we go to because of cost.


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

New Breed are not listed as an exhibitor. I do not recall seeing them there last year.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

^ugh I know they were there in 18'
Kinda bummed about ata in general only thing I've liked so far is the M3 broadhead.


----------



## fatboy111 (Mar 5, 2003)

The show is no longer what it once was. Less and less each year. Not impressed this year.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> enkriss said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.facebook.com/groups/364231890656397/permalink/822669444812637/
> ...


 I like it LW are good but I find disquisto particularly the younger one hard to get behind just rubs me the wrong way I’d rather my dollars go somewhere else


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Over all it still costs us money for them to attend, they just add it to the price of the goods, same as all the advertising and production costs. Show prices go up, advertising goes up, labor goes up, the need for “ pro” staff shooters ( advertising). It’s why bows and archery stuff over all are getting so expensive, it’s all added into the price we pay. Maybe some of the companies that are not attending any more feel they can’t justify raising the cost of there equipment. After all “ it’s for us” we are the ones buying the stuff, and it will be on the internet within minutes of release, weather at a “ show” or or not.


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

That Hawk stand looks good.Hopefully can see one soon.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^^The video I watched said August. 
That's just around the corner, be here before you know it.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

conservewild said:


> I like it LW are good but I find disquisto particularly the younger one hard to get behind just rubs me the wrong way I’d rather my dollars go somewhere else


Agree. The way they named it is a reflection that doesn't cast them in a good light.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

conservewild said:


> I like it LW are good but I find disquisto particularly the younger one hard to get behind just rubs me the wrong way I’d rather my dollars go somewhere else


I agree with your sentiment.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

conservewild said:


> I like it LW are good but I find disquisto particularly the younger one hard to get behind just rubs me the wrong way I’d rather my dollars go somewhere else


Agreed. Seems like a shady move. If you sell a company that continues to have a great brand recognition it seems crappy to name your new company in a way that builds off the originals success.


----------



## sjj1856 (Sep 23, 2014)

roosiebull said:


> see if this works... this is the video I saw.... I guess I was a little quick to buy into the marketing:wink: the video makes it sound pretty sweet
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Fulldrawnaddiction/videos/1075536052783212/


That is the ADX 6. I think it is 31.5 ata. The stats say 4.5lbs so it isn't a half pound lighter than last year if we read the stats. Still a nice bow just wish they had it in 33 ata with a 7 in brace.


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

That_TN_Guy said:


> Anything new from Garmin?


Probably not. They have been busy building trolling motors.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

fatboy111 said:


> The show is no longer what it once was. Less and less each year. Not impressed this year.


I was at the ATA in Louisville last year and was really impressed
with it. Is there quite a noticeable change from last year to this
year? Could it be strictly the venue and area if so?


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

There must not be a lot to it, because all I've seen from bowjunky is pigman, monster energy drinks and pse. Was really hoping to see some broadheads and release info


----------



## Dunndm1 (Jan 11, 2017)

roosiebull said:


> xpedition seems like they took on a new face this year..... now they blend into the rest of the bows:wink:
> 
> honestly though, how much can they really change? if they have a good thing going, why would they or us want them to change? (evolve cam comes to mind)
> 
> ...


I 100% agree with this, I wasn’t complaining I was just curious cause I remember maybe last year or 2 years ago... I forget but it seemed like every company had a new line coming out. Compounds are so far advanced now it’s crazy that they do come out with new and improved flagship bows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

deer310sg said:


> I have moved away from brownings, last 2 years offerings, maybe 3. Total waste imo!!
> Strike Force originals, spec ops original, extremes were the cream of the crop. I've had last few models of each. Sold them all within a week!
> Buy reconyx and be done!
> 
> ...


Rexonyx also Has their Issuses with Their Cams they are Not Immune! Glad You can Afford them Most Can't I never paid what Most are Selling The Spec Ops for, I get them or have for 125 to 135.00 with Free S&H. And So Far only 1 has gone back and have several, the Best Video I have seen for the Price, Sad part is When the XR6 was to Be Released it was *shown* at the *ATA* Show and Then You _Could Not_ Get _one for 1.5 years _ *later* as it HAD "Problems" so they did not Release it for _too long a Time Period_ and Lost Many also the sad Part was It was _never mentioned on their Website while they were Working on It_ and when You "*Contacted*" Them They Never replied to When It was to be _Available_! When I had the 600.00 I Could Not Get the XR6 their First Trail Camera that Did *Video*. After Waiting 6 months I _moved on_ a Friend has 3 and 2 of those have had to go in for Repairs and know others like the HC600 I think was the Model that also needed repairs! So again Please don't talk like Reconyx does not have Problems. As most Anything Electronic that is used outside can! So for my Spec Ops, I can have 4 for 1 Reconyx and I use mine 24/7 as they are all out Now and have been since the time I Got them some are over 3 years old... And Most are the Spec OPS PX Model. See No Reason to spend 600.00 on any Trail Camera Glad Some can _Afford_ them But I put more into my Property as to Fruit & Nut Trees, other Browse as well as Plots as the Money does go further for me & the wildlife with the many Trees and food sources the Wildlife goes much farther than a 600.00 Camera Can even their 400.00 is not worth it for some! As maybe why they Now offer a 400.00 and some would not spend that kind of $ on a Simple Trail Camera as other things can better one's Deer Hunting! And Losing a 400.00 Plus Trail Camera is not worth that as some get Taken then add a Security Box too Much Coin to Hang on a Tree when you live 200 miles away... Just my Opinion as I have been Using Trail Cameras when they were only 35mm Ones like "Trail Sense Engineering" before the Homebrews came along. Been Using Cams for many years... Now just recently!!!

LFM


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Reconyx been rock soild for me.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

trial153 said:


> Reconyx been rock soild for me.


Same here, it’s the only camera i trust. If for some reason you do have a problem Reconyx has the best CS and fixes the camera right the first time.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

I happened upon SWAT broadheads last year, made the change, and I'm glade I did. I see they have several new heads, thought it was worth sharing. Veteran owned company. Scott stands behind his equipment, best customer service I've dealt with.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

This broadhead looks interesting too! Might just have to give them a go as well! 
*VIP Combat Veteran Broadhead*


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

ParkerBow said:


> From what I heard its stupid expensive to have a decent size booth at the ATA show. Not one company has developed anything earth shattering so why spend the money. I rather use free social media and maybe have a few giveaways it's a win win and again it's all free and I guarantee you will have a bigger audience


This is true. Thats why we didn't go either this year. Minimum $2,000 for the cheapest spot. We don't make that much to afford one.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thought this was kinda cool too, The Mancave Buck mount system! Short on cash, it is suppose to be much cheaper. Would like to see one in person.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

BUILT IN AIDER & DOUBLE STEP STICK - LONE WOLF CUSTOM GEAR, if you haven't seen this video, it is worth watching for mobile set up hunters. *The aider design is cleaver.* I stopped using my aiders for the very reasons mentioned in the video!


----------



## redneckarcher33 (Dec 3, 2006)

Viper69 said:


> Of course it is. When I saw it I wanted it and said to myself im sure the cost is ridiculous. I was right!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


The go2 release was nice. We had to ask to see one Friday,they had them put up because they had 2 go2's stolen. That's crazy!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cuttiebrownbow (Feb 14, 2019)

That aider is a good idea. That is some actual improvement over LW sticks that could make people look to change up. 

Still not good enough for me to give up my LWs lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

BeastofEast said:


> ^ugh I know they were there in 18'
> Kinda bummed about ata in general only thing I've liked so far is the M3 broadhead.


I would assume unless mentioned the M3 is the same crappy steel they were before.... for same price range you can get a fully machined VPA and have a far superior head imo. montec steel is some of the worst I have ever seen in a broadhead (I think second to dirt naps)


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

sjj1856 said:


> That is the ADX 6. I think it is 31.5 ata. The stats say 4.5lbs so it isn't a half pound lighter than last year if we read the stats. Still a nice bow just wish they had it in 33 ata with a 7 in brace.


yeah, I did get excited watching the video, it was made to sound more my style than the specs indicate. I agree, still a nice bow, maybe really nice, but not for me. that new Athens is intriguing to me though, especially with their pricing


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Dunndm1 said:


> I 100% agree with this, I wasn’t complaining I was just curious cause I remember maybe last year or 2 years ago... I forget but it seemed like every company had a new line coming out. Compounds are so far advanced now it’s crazy that they do come out with new and improved flagship bows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it is fun to see truly new designs when they come out.... Xpedition certainly changed their face this year, and they are the only ones I have noticed (not to downplay what other companies have been doing) it's interesting xpedition got an innovation award considering what Bowtech and Elite brought to the table this year.... I can't even tell what the innovation is that xpedition was awarded for. I guess Bowtech's tech was introduced last year, but Elite brought some cool stuff.... still not a new concept, but certainly seems like the best version of that concept


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

roosiebull said:


> yeah, I did get excited watching the video, it was made to sound more my style than the specs indicate. I agree, still a nice bow, maybe really nice, but not for me. that new Athens is intriguing to me though, especially with their pricing




you have to wonder that if a small company like Athens can build in margins and sell bows at those prices......where the hell is the money going when it comes to the bigger manufactures.


----------



## DanP91 (Dec 23, 2019)

Some cool stuff so far. 

Sent from my LM-Q710.FGN using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Kevin2 said:


> BUILT IN AIDER & DOUBLE STEP STICK - LONE WOLF CUSTOM GEAR, if you haven't seen this video, it is worth watching for mobile set up hunters. *The aider design is cleaver.* I stopped using my aiders for the very reasons mentioned in the video!


Not sure about the aider. A small black cable in the dark!?! I don't like it.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Kevin2 said:


> Thought this was kinda cool too, The Mancave Buck mount system! Short on cash, it is suppose to be much cheaper. Would like to see one in person.


that's pretty cool. the one directly right of the sign looks to be a blacktail, and a decently realistic one at that. my only issue is with blacktail, being the prettiest of the deer species are all so unique compared to a whitetail or elk. I have shoulder mounted some bucks that weren't huge, just because they have a trophy cape.... it's a cool product though. if I ever got into whitetail hunting, I could see this as an option. the blacktail does look like a blacktail though, pretty nice work


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

trial153 said:


> you have to wonder that if a small company like Athens can build in margins and sell bows at those prices......where the hell is the money going when it comes to the bigger manufactures.


Goes to advertising,tv commercials all the tv celebs and shows they sponsor ECT... That's where the money goes.i just bought a new Athens and price was a factor in my purchase.i like my Athens so much sold my Mathews .their quality and fit and finish is too notch great customer service also


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

buckmaster27 said:


> Goes to advertising,tv commercials all the tv celebs and shows they sponsor ECT... That's where the money goes.i just bought a new Athens and price was a factor in my purchase.i like my Athens so much sold my Mathews .their quality and fit and finish is too notch great customer service also


Agree.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

trial153 said:


> you have to wonder that if a small company like Athens can build in margins and sell bows at those prices......where the hell is the money going when it comes to the bigger manufactures.


totally agree... I think the basic theme is, people will pay the higher price, so why sell cheaper? the Athens come with GAS strings too I think? pretty impressive for the price.

reminds me of kudu point heads. I went to Andy's place a couple years ago and saw his operation (pretty small scale in his nice shop) between the materials he uses, and the process that goes into those heads to keep tolerances he does, how does he sell them so cheap vs some other high end heads? certainly makes a guy wonder.

if we keep paying it (which I just will) the prices aren't going to drop. 

it is cool to see a company like Athens doing what they are


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

buckmaster27 said:


> Goes to advertising,tv commercials all the tv celebs and shows they sponsor ECT... That's where the money goes.i just bought a new Athens and price was a factor in my purchase.i like my Athens so much sold my Mathews .their quality and fit and finish is too notch great customer service also


Some for sure but the reason they need all those sales is payroll! More bows sold means more employees to build them and all the other positions that come along with growth.


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

fountain said:


> There must not be a lot to it, because all I've seen from bowjunky is pigman, monster energy drinks and pse. Was really hoping to see some broadheads and release info


ATA did not allow the media in on the first day, buyers only. All the exhibitors and buyers liked it. The downside is there was very little content from day one available to those who were not there.
BowJunky were sidetracked with meetings so did not get any content from Day Two


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

I may have to check out a Athens, I've seen a few, very few, but the ones I have looked at were just as nice as any other brand. Some of my friends as now getting back from the show, we have a shoot going on tonight, all of them said they should have saved the gas, not a lot to see. Most were really disappointed to say the least.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

roosiebull said:


> totally agree... I think the basic theme is, people will pay the higher price, so why sell cheaper? the Athens come with GAS strings too I think? pretty impressive for the price.
> 
> reminds me of kudu point heads. I went to Andy's place a couple years ago and saw his operation (pretty small scale in his nice shop) between the materials he uses, and the process that goes into those heads to keep tolerances he does, how does he sell them so cheap vs some other high end heads? certainly makes a guy wonder.
> 
> ...


As the market contracts, and it will if it hasnt already. They will be forced to cut fat and become more streamline, maybe even lower prices to keep market share.
Athens is impressive for sure. Lots of value there, i forgot the strings from GAS, adds even more value.


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bourbon Boy said:


> I may have to check out a Athens, I've seen a few, very few, but the ones I have looked at were just as nice as any other brand. Some of my friends as now getting back from the show, we have a shoot going on tonight, all of them said they should have saved the gas, not a lot to see. Most were really disappointed to say the least.


I'm not far from ya and usually have a couple models on hand, plus some bourbon :wink:


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

arlowe13 said:


> I'm not far from ya and usually have a couple models on hand, plus some bourbon :wink:


Are they just direct sales or are there online dealers also?


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

trial153 said:


> Are they just direct sales or are there online dealers also?


I'm not aware of online dealers, at the moment. Direct sales are available if you do not have a dealer nearby. We offer interest-free financing when you purchase direct, as well.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

arlowe13 said:


> I'm not aware of online dealers, at the moment. Direct sales are available if you do not have a dealer nearby. We offer interest-free financing when you purchase direct, as well.


Thanks buddy


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

arlowe13 said:


> I'm not aware of online dealers, at the moment. Direct sales are available if you do not have a dealer nearby. We offer interest-free financing when you purchase direct, as well.


Did they do away with the long draw bows (32")?


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bourbon Boy said:


> Did they do away with the long draw bows (32")?


With the modular cams, yes. I do believe the Ascent can still be stretched out to 32" with the dls cams, but that would need to be verified by calling the shop.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

buckmaster27 said:


> Goes to advertising,tv commercials all the tv celebs and shows they sponsor ECT... That's where the money goes.i just bought a new Athens and price was a factor in my purchase.i like my Athens so much sold my Mathews .their quality and fit and finish is too notch great customer service also


Fact! Instead of buying commercials and sponsoring a bunch of shows they chose to keep costs low.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bourbon Boy said:


> I may have to check out a Athens, I've seen a few, very few, but the ones I have looked at were just as nice as any other brand. Some of my friends as now getting back from the show, we have a shoot going on tonight, all of them said they should have saved the gas, not a lot to see. Most were really disappointed to say the least.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

trial153 said:


> As the market contracts, and it will if it hasnt already. They will be forced to cut fat and become more streamline, maybe even lower prices to keep market share.
> Athens is impressive for sure. Lots of value there, i forgot the strings from GAS, adds even more value.


the summit 7 is tempting me.... the ridge 34 looks awesome too. isn't a modular cam a new thing for Athens? it's a shame there are no dealers close, hopefully that changes soon. I may just take a chance though


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

roosiebull said:


> the summit 7 is tempting me.... the ridge 34 looks awesome too. isn't a modular cam a new thing for Athens? it's a shame there are no dealers close, hopefully that changes soon. I may just take a chance though


They were trialed once previously.

If you are interested, we have a few Ambassadors on the Oregon coast that would be more than willing to meet up with ya and let you handle their bow(s). Just shoot me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Athens tried them several years ago and went back to DLS. 
With new owners came new direction, dealers demanded modular cams and Athens listened. 




roosiebull said:


> the summit 7 is tempting me.... the ridge 34 looks awesome too. isn't a modular cam a new thing for Athens? it's a shame there are no dealers close, hopefully that changes soon. I may just take a chance though


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

nick060200 said:


> Not sure about the aider. A small black cable in the dark!?! I don't like it.


So, to stack the sticks, all your straps have to come off the button.
And, to secure the sticks, you have a bolt to totally remove and keep up with. 

That stuff is to busy for me.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> Athens tried them several years ago and went back to DLS.
> With new owners came new direction, dealers demanded modular cams and Athens listened.


it makes sense. for a person like me it makes sense too.... a DLS cam that I can't shoot prior to buying to make sure on my draw length needs for that particular bow is pretty much a no go. it's hard enough to buy a bow without shooting it, but Athens makes it as easy as it gets with the features vs cost they offer.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

arlowe13 said:


> They were trialed once previously.
> 
> If you are interested, we have a few Ambassadors on the Oregon coast that would be more than willing to meet up with ya and let you handle their bow(s). Just shoot me a PM if you're interested.


excellent, thanks!


----------



## mathews3 (Jun 25, 2017)

roosiebull said:


> rodney482 said:
> 
> 
> > Athens tried them several years ago and went back to DLS.
> ...


I’ve had probably 5 different Athens in the past two years. All can pretty much dead on draw length. Great shooters too. I always take mine and put a PSE rollerglide on. Can’t beat the draw cycle


----------

